# Flat Top Questions



## illini40 (May 31, 2020)

Good morning

Apologies in advance if this is in the wrong section - I wasn’t sure where to go with it.

I do not have a flat top griddle, and I’m interested in adding one to my arsenal.

For those of you with a flat top, is there a lot of grease and oil splatter? I’m concerned about making a mess on the patio, driveway, etc.

I have seen some models that come with a lid that also appears to serve as a back shield. Any experience or input on this?

Thanks!


----------



## TNJAKE (May 31, 2020)

I have the Blackstone 28 pro series with lid. Love it. No splatter at all. Use it on my covered porch


----------



## pineywoods (May 31, 2020)

I have the Blackstone 36" with rear drain and I bought the lid separately and it works well ok for a shield and I haven't noticed any splatter.


----------



## retfr8flyr (May 31, 2020)

I have the Camp Chef 600 and I use it on my deck. I have a large fire proof mat under it and the spatter isn't really a problem for me. I love the griddle and it's like getting 2 grills in one. Remove the griddle top and you have a regular gas grill underneath. For my family it's the perfect size and I like the individual igniters on every burner.


----------



## Winterrider (May 31, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> I have the Blackstone 28 pro series with lid


Jake , is yours 2 or 3 burner?  Can't find the Pro with cover anywhere, which would love to have right away.


----------



## TNJAKE (May 31, 2020)

Mines 2 knobs but has 4 burners. Got it at Walmart and they had several


----------



## TNJAKE (May 31, 2020)

Griddle Dilemma Solved!!
					

Well, this post has some photos associated with it.  It's not everyday I get a new piece of equipment...  So, after much analysis, reviews and reading all of the posts, I went with the Blackstone 28" Pro Series and it finally made it to my house today, yay... Packaging was all good with no signs...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Heres a good thread showing details of the 28 pro series


----------



## illini40 (May 31, 2020)

Thank you for all of the replies. Sounds like grease/oil splatter is not a big deal. It also sounds like the cover/shield is good but maybe not vital.

I realize this is subject, but how big of a flat top do you recommend?

I am assuming go as big as you can, as it is always better to have extra space than not enough, as well as the benefits of a larger top are different heat zones?

We have three little boys, but we enjoy having family/friends over so I do want the ability to use it for larger meals/gatherings.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 1, 2020)

I have a Camp Chef & no splatter here either!
I even have it backed up about 6” from the house.
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2020)

illini40 said:


> Thank you for all of the replies. Sounds like grease/oil splatter is not a big deal. It also sounds like the cover/shield is good but maybe not vital.
> 
> I realize this is subject, but how big of a flat top do you recommend?
> 
> ...




Those 3 little boys won't be little for long, either!!

Bear


----------

